# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Ήχος από κινητό

## mrsoulis

Υπάρχει τρόπος να ανεβάσουμε ήχο από κινητό ή μόνο φωτογραφίες και video;

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα, απο το κινητο 'κατευθειαν' δεν γνωριζω αν γινεται, με τα "νεα" κινητα όλα ειναι πιθανα, δεν το εχω ψαξει ομως.

Μπορεις ομως πολυ ευκολα να περασεις το αρχειο που εχεις τραβηξει στον υπολογιστη σου και μετα με βάση αυτο το θεμα 

*Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube*

και παραθετοντας τον λινκ, γινεται όπως και με ολα τα τραγουδια που ανβαζουμε στο youtube.

Το θετικό ειναι μ' αυτο το τροπο οτι εχεις και* συγκεντρωμενα στο λογαριασμο σου τα βιντεο* και ειναι πανευκολο να ανατρεξεις οποια στιγμη και να τα βρεις.

----------


## mrsoulis

Δηλαδή πρέπει να το μετατρέψει σε video εγώ έλεγα μήπως μπορούσα να ανεβάσω αρχείο από iPhone μαγνητόφωνο... Ίσως πρέπει να το προτείνω στο αντίστοιχο θέμα βελτιώσεων του φόρουμ καθώς πιστεύω θα ήταν και πιο εύκολο αλλά θα ήταν και μικρότερα σε μέγεθος τα αρχεία ( χωρίς να ξέρω αν αυτό εχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία για το φόρουμ )...

----------


## jk21

τα αρχεια πρεπει να ανεβαινουν σε αλλες σελιδες ,γιατι αν ανεβαινανε αμεσα στο φορουμ ,θα ειχαμε σταδιακα  προβλημα αργης ταχυτητας 

ομως οπως μπορεις να ανεβασεις αλλου φωτο και βιντεο και να τα παραθεσεις ,δες και ηχο που μπορεις ,στο θεμα του Γιαννη  




Διαμόρφωση τραγουδιού καρδερίνας ανάλογα με την ηλικία.

----------


## mrsoulis

Εννοείτε πως το έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα και έχω ακούσει το τραγούδι απλώς έλεγα μήπως μπορούσα να αποφύγω το video λόγω μεγέθους... Αύριο το πρωί θα ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με το θέμα...

----------


## jk21

μα δεν εχει μονο βιντεο ... για ηχο μιλω

δες πχ στο αρχικο ποστ ,αυτο το συνδεσμο

https://soundcloud.com/johnrider1/93a/s-eW8Mq

----------


## mrsoulis

https://soundcloud.com/antonios-soulis/timbrado

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια σήμερα από ότι είδατε όλοι έκανα την έρευνα μου και μετά από λίγο κόπο το κατάφερα.., πράγματι έβλεπα μόνο τα video τα αλλά links απλώς τα προσπερνούσαν χωρίς να δίνω ιδιαίτερη σημασία....

----------

